# Erotikfilme bezahlen



## Neuling123 (6 Januar 2014)

Ich habe mich auf einer Erotikseite umgeschaut um legal filme zu laden. Leider ist dies eine englischsprachige Seite und ich kapiere den Ablauf nicht ganz. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen, den ich schiebe momentan voll die Panik, da ich Angst habe sehr viel Geld zu verlieren.

Ich bin auf dieser Internetseite schon lange angemeldet. Es handelt sich auch um einen seriösen Anbieter. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit immer per Post bezahlt. Ich glaube jedoch, dass ich auch mal eine Lastschrift eingerichtet habe vor einigen Jahren. Ich bin mir da jedoch nicht so sicher. Jetzt habe ich Angst, dass diese eingerichtete Lastschrift automatisch genutzt wird, wenn ich in den Premium Bereich gehe.

Als ich auf der Seite letztens mal gestöbert habe, bin ich nämlich in einen LiveCam Bereich gekommen. Nun habe ich sehr viel Angst, dass ich hier viel Geld bezahlen muss, weil man pro Minute bezahlt. Da ich einen Adblocker benutze, weiß ich nicht, ob vllt. eine Webcam "offen" war. Wenn mein Rechner läuft und ich die Seite nicht schließe können so einige Stunden (und tausende von Euros) zusammenkommen und ich hätte davon gar nichts.

Meine einzige Hoffnung ist, dass man sich extra bei den Zahlungsabwicklern nochmal anmelden oder mit Passwort/PIN identifizieren muss, um sowas nutzen zu können. Sowas habe ich nämlich nicht eingegeben. Wenn man aber die Bezahlmöglichkeiten durchgeht, wird sowas nicht abgefragt. Geschieht dies vllt. erst nach Eingabe von Kartennummer und Name?

Zur Information:
Auf der Seite gibt es verschiedene Payment Optionen

1.Visa, Mastercard, Discover
2.Check/ACH
3.Lastschrift, Automatische Incasso, Cargo Bancario, Direct Debit

Bei 1. muss man eine Creditkartennummer eingeben und den Namen plus Adresse. Eine Kreditkarte habe ich jedoch nicht.

Klickt man auf 2. und 3. geht jeweils ein Fenster vom Zahlungsabwickler auf, welche völlig identisch sind. Es werden dieselben Informationen abgefragt. Name, Bank, Adresse, Kontonummer. Komischerweise kann man dann nicht wählen zwischen den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten (Check und ACH, bzw. Lastschrift, Automatische Incasso, Cargo Bancario, Direct Debit).

Das komische ist hier auch, dass man kein Passwort oder keine PIN eingeben muss. Dabei dachte ich immer man muss sich bei den Zahlungsanbietern mit einem Account anmelden.

a, Wird man im nächsten Schritt noch aufgefordert einen Account zu erstellen bei einem Zahlungsabwickler (Rocketgate, Epock.com, DHD)?

b, Wieso muss man sich nicht mit einem PIN oder Passwort zertifizieren bzw. als den Kontoinhaber identifizieren?

c, Was passiert wenn ich sowas mal eingerichtet habe und auf der Seite Premiuminhalte nutze ohne es zu merken.

Ich habe echt schiss


----------



## Goblin (6 Januar 2014)

Lass die Finger von diesem Mist. Gibt nur Theater


----------



## Neuling123 (6 Januar 2014)

da hast du wohl recht. jetzt macht man sich die gedanken.
ich frage mich jedoch, wie die Amis das machen. Die bezahlen ja alles mit Kreditkarte. Wenn die einmal irgendwo hinterlegt ist und dann kann ja unbegrenzt abgebucht werden, wenn sie mal nicht aufpassen


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2014)

Ist doch alles kein Problem! Buchungen ohne PIN (also auch mit Kreditkarte), die nicht eindeutig zugeordnet werden können, kann man einfach bei seiner Bank widersprechen, dann kommt das Geld umgehend zurück. _[Korrektur nach siehe Teleton > HIER <]_


Neuling123 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich auch um einen seriösen Anbieter.


...na dann ists doch gut, vertraue deinem Geschäftspartner!


----------



## neuling1234 (7 Januar 2014)

Naja über die IP ist es ja zuordenbar. Oder nicht?


----------



## raundsi (7 Januar 2014)

Wenn Du eine dynamische IP von deinem Provider bekommen hast, dann eher nicht. 

Aber ich will hier keine Anleitung geben, wie man eine bezogene Dienstleistung nicht bezahlt ... die Mädels von livejasmin o.ä. wollen auch leben, oder? 
An die Theorie eines "untergeschobenen" Streams glaube ich hier wirklich nicht. Wenn es, wie Du schreibst, ein seriöser Anbieter ist, wird man auch irgendwo seinen Kontostand dort einsehen können...


----------



## Neuling1234 (7 Januar 2014)

Die Kreditkartendaten werden nicht bei dem Seitenbetreiber hinterlegt. Wenn man seine Creditkarte etc. eintragen will, wird man immer weitergeleitet zu einem Zahlungsdienstleister.

Und ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich da jemals angemeldet habe irgendwo.

Wenn ich nun aber etwas anschaue, dass Geld kostet. Meldet der Seitenbetreiber, Account xxx hat dies oder jenes geschaut. Bitte 1000 Euro abbuchen. Erst dann merke ich es, wenn dieser Betrag auf dem Konto erscheint.


----------



## raundsi (7 Januar 2014)

Abbuchungen kann man zurück belasten. Notfalls CC-Karte sperren lassen.


----------



## Teleton (8 Januar 2014)

Eine Zahlung über Kreditkarte ist gefährlich, da sich die nicht ohne weiteres sperren oder zurück buchen läßt. Die Kartenabwicklungsfirmen sind regelmäßig der Auffassung, dass sofern die Daten einmal willentlich herausgegeben wurden der Anbieter quasi beliebige Beträge buchen darf. Kreditkarte sei halt wie Bargeld, aus Zahlstreitigkeiten halte man sich raus und solange wird halt an den Anbieter gezahlt wenn der z.B. ein Abo behauptet. Hört sich absurd an, ist es auch, wird aber so praktiziert. Noch problematischer wird es wenn die Kreditkarte über die Hausbank erworben wurde. Dann zahlt die Bank die  Kreditkartenforderung an die Kartenfirma, da intern meistens vereinbart wurde dass die kartenausgebende Bank das Risiko der Uneinbringlichkeit trägt.


----------



## raundsi (8 Januar 2014)

Ab Sperrung haftet man nicht mehr:

https://www.kartensicherheit.de/de/pub/oeffentlich/kartensperrung.php


----------



## Teleton (8 Januar 2014)

Das gilt nur für gestohlene oder abhanden gekommene Karten.


----------

